# more eyes



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I like it, I only wish i knw what a "thingamabob" was. I guess i'll have to make a trip to Home depot this weekend!


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Those glass blobs that are different colors that are put in vases for decoration. 
They are round with a flat back. 
haha blob isn't much clearer than thingamabobs is it?
They have them at michaels in a little net bag. You can get the small ones or some that are about loonie size. Oh, if you aren't Canadian you may not know what loonie size is either.
(sorry)


----------

